# Photo Library for Beesource Glossary thread



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This thread is a photo repository for the Beesource Glossary. I will be adding additional photos here periodically.

You are welcome to view the photos here, but the associated captions are 'Terms' in the Glossary so you may wish to refer to the Glossary to get the greatest benefit. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237911-Beekeeping-Glossary


I'm looking for additional photos to enhance the Glossary. If you have suitable photos that you would like to make available, please send me a PM. (Click on my member ID at the top of this message and then click on "Private Message") Please own the 'rights' to any photo you wish to submit, and photos will receive a Photo Credit as per below.

And yes, I am aware that the Glossary has a number of broken existing photo links - I'm working to fix those as well.

[hr] [/hr]
Many/most of the images below are 'thumbnails', which should be viewable larger if you 'click' on them.









[sub]Cut comb honey photo courtesy of Beesource member _Lauri_[/sub]








[sub]OAV Vaporizer photo courtesy of oxavap.com[/sub]








[sub]Acarapis woodi[/sub]








[sub]American Foulbrood photo courtesy of Beesource member Michael E Wilson. Originally published at https://beeinformed.org/2012/04/11/american-foulbrood-and-the-national-management-survey/[/sub]








[sub]Bee gum [source: http://beesource.com/resources/usda/history-of-beekeeping-in-the-united-states/]
[/sub]

.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

empty for now


----------

